
A Wells Fargo Employee Emailed the CEO Asking for a $10,000 Raise - aritraghosh007
http://www.businessinsider.com/A-Wells-Fargo-Employee-Emailed-The-CEO-Asking-For-A-10000-Raise-And-He-CCd-200000-Other-Employees/articleshow/44775251.cms
======
mindcrime
The link above seems to 404, but this is the same story as far as I can tell:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/tyrel-oates-letter-to-
wells-f...](http://www.businessinsider.com/tyrel-oates-letter-to-wells-fargo-
ceo-2014-10)

I will be very interested to see how this turns out. I hope they decide to
actually move forward with giving everybody a raise.

~~~
dvcc
Most likely outcome is the employee is let go a few months down the line, and
the company does not recognize the mentioned email.

